#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  當作品裡頭的獸是反派時...

## 狼王白牙

來問個問題, 以前很多卡通裡頭的獸是反派

比方說啊, 鹹蛋超人的對手是怪獸或是恐龍; 海王子大戰海龍或大白鯊;

無敵鐵金剛大戰機械獸; 噴火龍大戰原子小金剛;

反派的壞人駕駛機械獸或是獸形戰鬥機對抗正義使者

惡龍大戰正義的騎士.....

你看到之後會有什麼感想

----------


## 夜月之狼

壞了就壞了 應當處罰ˊˇˋ

那個劇情不外乎就是侵略了某個人類領土 或是殺了幾個人之類的吧

如果是這種事 我沒有太大感覺~

當然 誰會想演出人類侵略動物領地或殺了幾隻動物的劇情呢?

一些有沾到邊的作品 最後還是以"其實人類還是善良的"這種想法結束~

雖然世界上一定有想和自然和平共處的人 但目前我還沒看過以人對自然的罪惡為主旨的作品(當然 我閱歷不夠深 有獸能推薦還請不吝指教ˊˇˋ")

接著 如果是某個受污染海域的動物起來反攻(庫X拉?)

我在心底給牠加油~ 對擊敗牠倒也沒太大想法

因為說到底 牠還是侵略了 我們總該反擊

不過反擊後應該再把污染者打爆就是......(抓頭)

如果是那堆機器 只能說那是人類的優越感吧 不予置評

但是 最重要的是......















要盡力做出以動物或獸人為正派的故事，攻入兒童世界，讓動物不壞的意識深植於心啊！

(握拳亮眼踏石望天吶喊)(浪濤打來)

(被大滅)

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

兩難，因為其實這要看情況=w="

不才覺得在某個層面上不是獸人的問題，
因為所謂反派、說來就是與一般價值逆向而行的正派，
加上現在流行(？)悲情路線，通常反派都要有很可憐的背景故事=w="
所以呢...隨便啦。(被大滅)

不才是覺得如果給小孩看的東西，
還是讓反派被打倒吧，不然壞了他們幼小心靈的價值觀就糟了=w="

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

兩難...=~="

當反派一定有牠的理由吧，才會去朝反派前進...

讓牠從反派變成正派大好(囧...

----------


## sanari

沒感覺．．．
竟然作者要獸當反派就讓他當吧
我們這些讀者也沒辦法改變什麼
所以就讓作者自行決定獸的去向
何必在那自尋煩惱呢？

----------


## 迪亞狼

該死的正義使者, 快點輸吧; 竟敢打我可愛的XX獸, 給我咬死他

XD~

雖然選這個 , 不過要看情況啦...看正義使者是誰再決定?  (被打)

----------


## Ghostalker

我寫的故事裏面 從來都是人類作反派.....XD

如果遇見獸是反派，會看情況......如果是Gaara那樣的反派，我還是很同情啦.....

----------


## J.C.

我是沒什麼感覺的 所以就不投票了

因為我不管是喜歡一個作品或喜歡一個角色 
是不是獸 或是好人還壞人都不是影響的條件
主要還是看作品的內容跟角色的個性這樣

----------


## 拉爾

看故事劇情需要，適時替他們加油，要不然還是會心疼的。

盡力就好，壞人也可以結束的很精采的！

扮好該做的角色，就可以沒有遺憾的結束他們(啥？！)

----------


## windta

通常這類作品，代表人類是好人的童話故事類型...。


若是作品裡面很有個人特色的話，
反而出場次數跟領便當其實會讓人蠻震撼的。
會特別喜歡吧，人其實蠻喜歡有點殘缺之美。


而，既然要身為反派角色，貫徹自我之道讓人印象深刻，
就要壞到讓大家崇拜，留下深刻的印象，總比路人甲乙丙好。


只是我不喜歡奸詐狡猾小手段，反而比較喜歡有實力，個性酷酷的反派。
而一個做的很成功的反派可以成就一個印象深刻的作品。


非獸人的反派
EVA 最後人型使徒:渚薰
HXH獵人: 幻影旅團，尤其團長。

----------


## 歐里爾

恩...不太能決定耶~
當然要先看反派長的怎樣啦>~< / 
帥帥的話,管他什麼人類大力支持啦!!  (闇: 那不好看就不管他,讓他被滅喔=~=)
以上可無視....
From御櫻大大的話
"現在流行(？)悲情路線，通常反派都要有很可憐的背景故事=w=" 
好像是這樣耶~
不過還是要看一下劇情怎麼發展的...=~= /

----------


## onecrem

兩難吧...[汗]
每部漫畫幾乎都有反派[路人:廢話![心裡暗想][逃]
那做反派必定有理由啦[路人:= =[無奈的樣子][逃]
嗯,所以我會默默的支持他[毆]
即使他最後被打敗,那都是作者對獸人有歧視罷!!![衝去打死路人以當作者發洩XD][路人:媽啊,別打我,我錯了[逃]

----------


## 鵺影

我是選一的.

但是這有個前題,
該獸必須是真的純反派,
而不是近年來流行的假反派...  :onion_57:  

(也就是明明是反派,
背後卻又來段讓人無奈的過往...  :onion_50:  )

人類也是有分好人與壞人,
如果真的遇到毫無人性的變態殺人魔,
當然是...惡即斬!!!

獸亦同理...  :onion_57:

----------


## 上官犬良

靠實力戰鬥吧 !不論是獸族還是人類,不論自己站在哪一邊
是贏是輸不是重點,重要的是維護自己的尊嚴
X斯拉為了孩子不惜和人面對面
火X末日之龍也是要生存
就連異形(?)也不過是為了繁衍
客觀主觀難以分辨
更何況不是我們要親身面對
凡事沒有絕對
就看我們心屬於誰

----------


## 千千龍

先看正派角色是否好看
不好看者=>抹煞掉>"<
好看的就先留下@@

幾乎每個反派都有其自己的理由
所以就像劍心一樣選擇"不殺"
如果能握手言和就更好啦!  :onion_57:  

爭執通常發生在兩方不明朗或是在衝動時

----------


## abon0852

這還用說嗎,當然是幫萌的一方加油(炸飛)
正義,正義能吃嗎?菜市場有沒有賣阿(台灣霹靂火名句XDDD)

----------


## 月極停車場

其實正義也是自己定義的吧...?

我不覺得那些正義使者打死了壞人就是好的

只是誰表現的比較多罷了XD

反派都會做壞事 (殺人?詐欺?欺負小妹妹????)

都是作者自己設定的吧 ~"~

實在是沒有什麼辦法想說他到底會不會被打敗= = (幾乎都會被[正義使者]殺死吧)
不過我還是不喜歡看獸人是反派 所以我每次看這類型都會幫獸人加油 囧
如果死了這本書就等於看完了 囧

----------


## 拉斯卡(Laska)

看雙方的理念吧?
(不過我通常都支持獸方= =)

但若獸方的觀念和我相差太多的話,我還是會支持正義的一方

話說如果獸方是反派時,好像有七八成都長得不大好看(囧)

----------


## 光狼

我會看獸的精采之『冫寅』出................(對不起)

如果你愛的明星當反派,(如果而己)

你會跟我的想法一樣嗎?
-----------------------
反正劇本是這樣,
看『冫寅』技更好

----------


## M.S.Keith

應該說 反派就必須要有反派的結局才可以˙3˙(何?)
本身是要看個性與背景來做取捨 (其實還有一部分是看外表)(喂!!!)
總不能讓反派一直獲勝吧˙3˙
不可以讓幼小心靈的價值觀配毀損阿~(阿阿?)

----------


## 幻影紅虎

當然一次壞到底
既然是反派
只是立場與主角對立  :wuffer_arou:   :狐狸裝鬼:   :wuf_e_howl:

----------


## 银狼之吻

無所謂……正義也好，反派也罷……和我沒關係……對所謂的正義……冷啊……

----------


## godauuy

兩難阿~~
反派有反派的主觀~~
只不過與正派的所衝突而已
真是兩難阿~

----------


## 白狼山犬

> 壞了就壞了 應當處罰ˊˇˋ
> 
> 那個劇情不外乎就是侵略了某個人類領土 或是殺了幾個人之類的吧
> 
> 如果是這種事 我沒有太大感覺~
> 
> 當然 誰會想演出人類侵略動物領地或殺了幾隻動物的劇情呢?
> 
> 一些有沾到邊的作品 最後還是以"其實人類還是善良的"這種想法結束~
> ...


以人對自然的罪惡為主旨的作品
一般宮崎峻的作品很多都是如此的,因為宮崎峻本身主導環境的守護以及對大自然的崇拜(算嗎?)且為了教導人們愛惜大自然不隨意破壞等等的,多以大自然與人對抗的作品呦!
個人很喜歡宮崎峻的作品^^
主要是因為跟大自然有關吧?!
當然....看到大自然與人相抗衡時也是覺得蠻感嘆的
唉.....不過雖然很多作品中多是人類戰勝一切(有可能嗎?= =)
但是宮崎峻的就除外了,因為一般而言都會是和平解決吧?
(雖然大自然還是被人類破壞的很多.....)
不過最終還是不造成人與自然的失衡
再說.....每次結局都是沒有結局的結局= =|||
這也是特色吧?(留給讀者自行想像?!不過這同時也可讓讀者自行延伸出很多不同的故事和情節來~!)
只不過可惜的是電影.....是沒有續集的,可是就因為這樣所以才更顯的經典吧?
經典的東西是不管看起次都還是會覺得好看並一直流傳下去的~^^
才會讓人覺得更好.更值得去看
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
反派阿....基本上都可以的
主要還是看理念,因為....有時不一定正義的一方就是對的="=
其實很多就某種方面的意義上來說....還比反派更不如
就如同人類所做的所作所為來說.....真的是對的嗎?真的是好的嗎?
不見得吧?!一般也就不過是主觀意見罷了
所有都是自我的想法而已....又有從別的角度和立場上看嗎?
就以動物和人類的觀點來說.....人類認為對的對動物而言不見得
然而動物的所作所為都是單純且跟自然平衡的....
維持大自然的秩序,而自然中的秩序是人類破壞的
又能說是誰的錯?不都是人類自已嗎?

如果所堅持的理念是對的,而且是為自然和世界著想的....或是特別有意義的就會去往那邊去
支持及贊同,而不是說單一對哪方面好......只是看情況而以罷了
其實正派反派都可以的,也就不過是理念的問題罷了
(最近發現蠻喜歡反派的角色......或許有共鳴吧?)

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

兩難阿...

看看牠是完全的邪惡

或者只是為了做反派的反派

還是只被[正派]欺壓的反派

會有不同的支持...

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

在心裡默默幫牠們加油, 可是卻兩難

因為如果正義的一方輸了，電影就演不下去了 囧

----------


## 迺嘕

雖然看不過去啦...

但是壞蛋還是該處罰 ˊ0ˋ


可是看到可愛的獸被那些該死的正義使者打得鼻青臉腫

還是於心不忍阿 囧囧囧


(拿出稻草人跟五寸釘)

----------


## tsume

管他甚麼正義使者
咬了!!
為什麼獸就一定是反派或被打倒  :Evil or Very Mad:  
不是說一定都是這樣啦,但大該95%......
這種卡通只會灌輸錯誤觀念!!
獸們要反擊!!!!!(*啥?*)

ps. 就算是邪惡的獸,也要被正義的獸打倒,我才順眼 XD(*被踹*)

----------


## huxanya

這要看是不是我喜歡的(咦?)
如果不是 那就都可以呀~(...)

但是 如果喜歡那隻獸
即使是反派角色也要贏ˋˇˊ+

----------


## Red.K熾仔

沒有感覺

小獸只會看角色的造型跟性格
況且只是作品而已，不需要太認真  :Wink: 

不過說真的倒是不適合給小孩看
以免培養小孩子內心的既定印象

獸 or 外表很恐怖的人=壞人  = ="

----------


## 娜雅

恩~~~面臨兩難吧

雖然喜歡看熱血又正義的東西

但還是會喜歡反派的獸阿~~

非常難決定耶(但還是獸比較好)(喂)

----------


## 許狼中將

其實我從以前到現在喜歡的角色幾乎都是反派的！
我對正派的人都沒甚麼好感！
我也不太喜歡這種作品，這有點種族歧視的味道。

----------


## 戌天沃牙

如果正義使者也是獸的話那沒關係XD(炸)
其實會覺得很兩難阿~
畢竟不希望看到自己喜歡的獸去領便當阿>"<
但是主角又不能死~死了就沒戲唱了@@"
還是中立好了=3=

----------


## 克萊西恩

暗自咒罵作者不公平... XDD
當然要是正反派都有獸 (像數碼寶貝) 那就沒話說啦

----------


## 神原明野

*其人可惡者，必有其可哀之處

其人可哀者，必有其可惡之處*


獸在作品中演反派，還是要看情況

有些時候，可能是自己的領土被侵犯

為了自衛，才會殲滅入侵者

在某種意義上來說是很可憐的

我確信當你跟別人開玩笑，以至於對方有生命危險時

他的回擊導致你也有生命危險

這種時候，你該說他錯嗎？

他只是為自己爭奪活下去的可能性而已



不過，牽涉到生死的事情，

明野不會去判斷誰對誰錯

侵犯他人的自由跟生命，就是不對的行為

不論是人、獸或是獸人，都該得到相應的懲罰

但是心理上，也為這個心靈受到傷害的「第一被害人」安慰著

----------


## 逍月

當然是看那隻獸長的怎樣啦！
如果很萌就幫牠加油吧！
鹹蛋超人那算外星人啦！XD

----------


## 嵐霖

在心裡默默幫牠們加油, 可是卻兩難
這也是沒辦法的嗎...
畢竟這是被設定過的了= =
加油啊!!!但還是輸了XD
但說不定最後會合作
共同打倒大魔王(?

----------


## wolf

我會不分青紅皂白地把作品扔掉，
然後不停批評作者。
無論反派背後是否有一個悲慘故事，
那都是向小孩灌輸人類是至高無上的，
快把作者宰了！

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

在心裡默默幫牠們加油, 可是卻兩難+1

但每個人(獸)都一定有他戰鬥的理由
(瘋子就算了)
之後深入他的心捕獲他(邪笑)
如果是兒童節目就算了
不能破壞他們的夢想...==a

----------


## 銀牙_新

在心裡默默幫牠們加油, 可是卻兩難~
不過不一定阿,還是要看劇情設定呀
如果只是純粹反派的反派(瘋子型?萬惡根源者?),那就請放心的輸掉吧~
但是如果是背後隱藏著心酸過往,有著催淚的背景故事的話,
就只能默默的替他加油囉~暗自希望他可以想開,放下過去,迎向光明的未來!~

不過還是有其他因素啦,例如長相阿,個性之類的
長太醜的傢伙就請安心上路吧~  :狐狸天使:

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

把東西燒了把檔刪了然後跟作者說你吃大....啊 大餐 沒事(?

阿就人類本位主義啊 除此之外沒別的吧？

你看毛茸茸的獸人多萌啊 還有在天空飛翔的高等龍類多美麗

那些該死的人類怎麼忍心去殺害勒~

擣成肉醬吧煩死了 希望這個世界上可以出現像真理一樣抑制人類傲慢的東西 啾咪

最討厭什麼都要殺什麼都要收成後宮的中二腦殘勇者 

在我看來這種勇者跟所謂的壞人沒差別 都是姦淫擄掠啊

----------


## 幻狼

本狼喜歡的獸,
就算是壞的一邊,
我都會在心裡悄悄為牠加油.  :Smile:

----------


## 幻影殺手

即使是反派， 我也會從他們的個性或感覺來決定。

並不是所有的獸我都會能接受。

----------


## wingwolf

如果僅僅因爲XX是獸就一位地喜歡、而X是人類就非常地討厭的話
那麽這樣和玩種族歧視的那些人類又有什麽差別呢？（被打爛~~~

我的話
喜不喜歡主要還是看個性吧
具體站在哪邊倒是關係不大XD
再說善惡正邪這些東西本來就說不清楚啊
也只有在作品裏會有這樣明顯的界限……


說到作品裏喜愛的角色
話說，爲什麽每次看推理小說
我最喜歡的角色（除偵探外）不是凶手就是被害人~~~（炸

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

老實說我一直覺得很奇怪

為什麼電視上的反派總是動物型態的呢

所以...

幹掉他他竟然打獸不可原諒

----------


## 影貓ROKU

既然是邪惡的ㄧ方
那就要被處罰!
但即使如此...
我還是會默默的為他們加油啊...

話說我小時最愛看的卡通之一就是鹹蛋超人啊
因為每一級都有不同的怪獸~~
只是那些怪獸無論是可愛還是帥的
到最後都被超人做掉了...(泣)
哪天有正義的怪獸去和邪惡的人類戰鬥的卡通就好了
(不過現在好像就有了?)

----------


## 阿翔

在心裡默默幫牠們加油, 可是卻兩難

不過對我來說，我一般都不會看是反派還是正派，
通常來說我是看哪一個人物的性格我喜歡我就會會他們加油，
所以如果獸是反派但是性格我不喜歡，我也不會支持；
相反的是，就算是人類，但他的個性很好那不管正反派我也喜歡。

--以下小離題--



> 話說我小時最愛看的卡通之一就是鹹蛋超人啊 
> 因為每一級都有不同的怪獸~~ 
> 只是那些怪獸無論是可愛還是帥的 
> 到最後都被超人做掉了...(泣) 
> 哪天有正義的怪獸去和邪惡的人類戰鬥的卡通就好了 
> (不過現在好像就有了?)


看這個的話我一向是為看怪獸而不是看超人，
因為超人的樣子都差不多，而怪獸們的外表卻很多元化啊XDD
話說，大怪獸大戰RORO有看過嗎？怪獸是正派！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

基本上蒼我是沒分派別的~

只要該角色的風格跟個性我喜歡的話

我都會替他們加油XD

不過偶爾還是會私心獸一下

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我選擇第二個

但是我其實沒甚麼感覺

但是如果是我喜歡的獸

我可能會替他加油

----------


## 橘狼

難得劇情中出現非人類角色。
我倒希望劇情能不要耍爛梗，甚至不要有爛尾；
便當要領，也要領得風光。
正派沒一位是超人；反派也能多詮釋些他們的內心世界。

我只想要他們夠精采。而不是個「獸」的噱頭。

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

啊...好難選 (?
不過最後還是選"該死的正義使者, 快點輸吧; 竟敢打我可愛的XX獸, 給我咬死他"
(私心(?

獥不希望那些獸被打倒阿!!! (怒火 (?
最好是獸反敗為勝，打敗人類(再度私心
回復美好的生活 (咦?

但那些是作者的決定..獥也無能為力阿..(跪地 (?

----------


## 和風蒼龍

我選3    感覺私心用的很多@@    但是  我相信動物沒有人類詭詐的思想  站出來一定是有他的道理存在      看到這篇  讓我想到一個問題    很多卡通的反派角色都要摧毀世界     這樣他有好處嘛?    又想了一想   說不定他是看不慣人類這樣  阻止沒用   只好玉石俱焚阿~

----------


## 狼儿

> 文章內容過少不充實
> 請以文章右上角的編輯功能增加內文
> 
> 全域管理狼 阿翔


打狼就好像打自己一樣  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ShadelanJenn

雖然是善是惡是人訂出來的，也許那對獸而言的好，對人卻是壞，所以他們──人──做出選擇，僅此而已。這些都是以站在人的立場去表現的正派的一方。

----------


## 洸野月影

選擇是3~~~(心)

我會在主角攻擊獸的後瘋狂詛咒他XD

雖然沒什麼意義.....Q^Q

不過我大部分會迴避看那類作品(所以我很討厭看童話故事書，狼總是死的好慘)T.T

----------


## 希諾道

雖然反派是被稱為做壞事的角色..

但感覺上暴力來解決問題不是什麼正義的良策...
以暴易暴...跟反派沒差別, 只是拿正旗號殺對方而已......

如非必要(除非對方極想殺死你)...最好還是和平解決...或是以知取達成目標之餘又不會傷害對方才是最好的......

----------


## 道光

壞會被改正！
好也會學壞！
難以抉擇啊！
但我選打敗壞人！
因為至少會有良心譴責吧？
而且常常有因為了什麼而成壞人！
我是希望能夠改邪歸正！
像逢魔之時（時刻）動物園的虎鯨人
（有著虎鯨頭跟披著虎鯨的下半身皮披風和黑色到發亮的皮膚！穿著白色西裝）
他到最後因為水族館館長的失敗而改邪歸正！
因為算是好人的薩卡曼達他是跟隨強者的！誰強就支持誰！
別的劇情一般用的話...... 
要不然就是壞蛋被痛扁後才說出自己當壞蛋的理由......等！
而我的幻想！(身上可以長出蛤蜊殼當武器！打開來是機關槍！)
被歧視的魚人－蛤蜊人雙人組因為想起之前與死去媽媽的諾言而改邪歸正！
這是我能接受的劇情！
所以我選擇打敗壞人！

----------


## 大漠之狼

要看情況呢!

有些反派角色的立場也令人動容。

不會因為私心而偏袒。

----------


## 咖魯(kaloo)

若真是無可救藥的話
我想我會讓牠好好歸西

----------


## 大神狼兒

不管那獸是好還是壞

只要咬死人類

我心中一定會暗爽說：It's good job！Ｑ.Ｑ

----------

